# What is calcium thread? I'm new here



## Guest (Oct 27, 2001)

I'm new here. What is calcium thread? I'm just goingoff Pamelor and started on calcium almost one year ago for, actually I don't know why. I guess because I wasn't getting enough because I wasn't drinking milk etc. because of my IBS. I had chronic IBS D and it seems like since I've weaned myself off Pamelor (I've gained so much weight and I can't get rid of it - the Pamelor was helping migraines) that I decided to try to get off. But since I'm off for three weeks, I've gone in the other direction - IBS C!!! The pain is awful - I'm on your board searching for dietary answers. I take 1200 milligrams of calcium every morning, along with 2 fibercon or citrucel (I'm experimenting) and all my other meds (400 mg of B2 for migraines) and multi-vitamin and Prilosec (for Reflux). Night time is more medicine for migraines, which I'm sure have side effects. I'm really grateful for this site and will be trying to read often. I'm really interested in trying to work with diet, as I'm also trying to lose an extra 38 pounds gained over past 5 years, a lot of which I'm blaming on the Pamelor!!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium ThreadThis means the post (thread is another name for the list of posts) on calcium on the message board you posted.Now lets see if we can help you. List all the meds you take even other the counter.All calcium is not the same so what are the ingredients in the calcium you are taking.1200 mg at once is too much your body can only process about 500 mg at once and you need to split up the dose into 2 times a day.Are you suffering from diarrhea now or constipation. Calcium carbonate has a side effect of constipation and this is why it helps us IBS people who have diarrhea.Linda


----------

